# Fuente sin transformador para accionar rele 12 volt



## led_led (Sep 29, 2007)

Necesito una fuente sin transformador para la activación de un rele de 12 volt, ojalá que no emita mucha temperatura, por favor, ayuda, gracias.

Espero noticias amigos.


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 29, 2007)

amigo creo que deberias buscar en el foro. hay gran cantidad de fuentes sin el uso del transformador.


----------



## JV (Sep 29, 2007)

Lo que tienes que ver es la corriente que necesitas para el rele. Para algunos miliamperes esta todo bien, luego comienza a levantar temperatura por algun lado.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 29, 2007)

Como dice JV esto es valido para consumos bajos.

Se puede hacer una fuente fria pero hay que conocer el consumo del relee.


----------



## led_led (Sep 29, 2007)

Muchas gracias, el relé consume unos 150 mA,,  pueden ayudarme,  si poseen un link de algun circuito,  me lo pueden entregar.

Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 29, 2007)

Que tension y frecuencia de linea tienes en tu pais ?

Son datos necesarios para el calculo


----------



## led_led (Sep 29, 2007)

La red es de 220 volt y la frecuencia 50 Hz.

Puedes ayudarme, la verdad es que es urgente,

Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 29, 2007)

Si no me equivoque en la cuenta necesitas un capacitor de 2,2 uF 630 VCA (Poliester), un diodo 1N4004 y un capacitor electrolitico de unos 150 uF 25VCC.

Circuito: Vivo linea 220 --> Capacitor (Poliester) pata 1 --> Capacitor pata 2 --> diodo anodo -- > diodo catodo --> Relee bobina 1 --> Relee bobina 2 --> Neutro linea.

En paralelo con la bobina del relee va el cap. electrolitico  con positivo al catodo del diodo y negativo a neutro linea.


----------



## led_led (Sep 29, 2007)

Es como lo dibuje ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 29, 2007)

Dibujo = PERFECTO !

Tube que salir corriendo por una diligencia y en el apuro me olvide que en paralelo con el capacitor va un diodo con anodo a neutro y catodo a pos. de capacitor

Una duda mas, el rele es de continua o alterna ?
En caso de continua el dibujo esta bien
En caso de alterna va solamente el capacitor de poliester y nada mas.


----------



## led_led (Sep 30, 2007)

Gracias, amigo. Mi consulta es saber si tú ya lo has probado en la práctica.

Estaré atento a tus comentarios.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 30, 2007)

No con tanta corriente, si lo use para menos intensidad.

Edit:
Aqui hablan del tema

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-voltaje-sin-transformador-2010/


----------

